# The Matrix 4: Interaktive Webseite sorgt für Vorfreude - Trailer wird heute gezeigt



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. September 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Matrix 4: Interaktive Webseite sorgt für Vorfreude - Trailer wird heute gezeigt*

					Die ersten Szenen und Bilder von The Matrix Resurrections, dem vierten Teil der erfolgreichen Sci-Fi-Filmreihe, sind über eine interaktive Webseite zu sehen, auf der die Besucher sich zwischen einer blauen und roten Pille entscheiden können. Der offizielle Trailer erscheint heute um 15 Uhr deutscher Zeit.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Matrix 4: Interaktive Webseite sorgt für Vorfreude - Trailer wird heute gezeigt*


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2021)

Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf den Trailer. 

Ich nehme übrigens die rote Pille um der nackten Realität ins Auge zu sehen.
Siehe auch mein Zitat in der Signatur.  Die Grundidee von "Matrix" basiert u.a.  auf Arbeiten von Philip K.Dick.


----------



## number_eight_burp (9. September 2021)

Na, dann bin ich mal gespannt, kann ja nur besser werden als der dritte Teil.


----------



## Painkiller (9. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Siehe auch mein Zitat in der Signatur. Die Grundidee von "Matrix" basiert u.a. auf Arbeiten von Philip K.Dick.


Auch, aber da steckt schon noch mehr dahinter. Dazu kann man fast eine Seminararbeit schreiben. Vieles wird im Making Of erwähnt, aber einiges wird einem beim anschauen auch klar.  

Hard Boiled, Strange Days, Ghost in the Shell, Dark City, Akira, Simulacra and Simulation von Jean Baudrillard, Alice im Wunderland, William Gibsons´s Neuromancer, Out of Control von Kevin Kelley. Dazu noch Religionen, Zhuangzi, Plato, Kant, Sokrates und Descartes etc etc etc.

Wir haben Matrix und die Inspirationen dahinter damals sogar in der Schule behandelt. War ein fächerübergreifendes Projekt kurz vor Ende des Schuljahres. Hatte selten soviel Spaß in der Schule wie in dieser Zeit.


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2021)

@Painkiller : Ja die haben sich aus vielerlei Quellen bedient. Deswegen schrieb ich "u.a.".  

Aber die Frage nach "Fiction oder Realität?" ist die Kernfrage. Und damit hat sich Philip K. Dick eben viel beschäftigt.


----------



## Schinken (9. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Auch, aber da steckt schon noch mehr dahinter. Dazu kann man fast eine Seminararbeit schreiben. Vieles wird im Making Of erwähnt, aber einiges wird einem beim anschauen auch klar.
> 
> Hard Boiled, Strange Days, Ghost in the Shell, Dark City, Akira, Simulacra and Simulation von Jean Baudrillard, Alice im Wunderland, William Gibsons´s Neuromancer, Out of Control von Kevin Kelley. Dazu noch Religionen, Zhuangzi, Plato, Kant, Sokrates und Descartes etc etc etc.
> 
> Wir haben Matrix und die Inspirationen dahinter damals sogar in der Schule behandelt. War ein fächerübergreifendes Projekt kurz vor Ende des Schuljahres. Hatte selten soviel Spaß in der Schule wie in dieser Zeit.


Spass ? Also statt mir in der Schule den Kopf darüber zu zerbrechen was der Autor oder Regisseur bei dieser oder jener Szene meinte hätte ich lieber was über Geschichte gelernt. Überhaupt ist Matrix so vollgestopft, dass man alles und nichts hineininterpretieren kann. Ob das alles wirklich so _gemeint_ war bezweifle ich sowieso. Man wollte wohl eher philosophisch wirken, hat mMn aber nur die Reihe absolut undurchsichtig gemacht. Der erste Teil war zumindest noch unterhaltsam. Ab dem 2. dürfte man entweder nachlesen was gemeint ist oder raten. 
Allein die vielen Logikfehler machen den tiefsinnigen, philosophischen Anspruch für mich völlig kaputt. 
Menschen als Batterien? Sind wir denn ein Perpetuum Mobile? Gilt Thermodynamik nicht beim menschlichen Körper? Doch. Wir verbrauchen mehr Energie als wir wieder abgeben, selbst wenn die Maschinen unsere Wärme und elektrische Energie mit 100% Wirkungsgrad abzwacken könnten wäre es maximal ein Nullsummenspiel, Energiegewinnung ist so nicht möglich. Ausserdem würden die Menschen sterben, denn wir brauchen unsere Körpertemperatur ebenso wie Nervensignale eben zum leben.  Vom Energieverbrauch der Matrix ganz abgesehen. 
Die ganze Idee mit dem verdunkelt Himmel ist ebenso Unsinn. Was hinder Maschinen daran die Atmosphäre zu verlassen? 
Das sind nur die offensichtlichen Denkfehler und wenn ich sowas sehe nehme ich die philosophischen Ansprüche nicht mehr ernst. 
Trotz allem war zumindest der erste Teil noch unterhaltsam.


----------



## raPid-81 (9. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Strange Days



Absoluter Sleeper-Hit für mich. Schön dunkles Cyberpunk-/Shadowrun-Setting.



Schinken schrieb:


> Spass ? Also statt mir in der Schule den Kopf darüber zu zerbrechen was der Autor oder Regisseur bei dieser oder jener Szene meinte hätte ich lieber was über Geschichte gelernt. Überhaupt ist Matrix so vollgestopft, dass man alles und nichts hineininterpretieren kann. Ob das alles wirklich so _gemeint_ war bezweifle ich sowieso. Man wollte wohl eher philosophisch wirken, hat mMn aber nur die Reihe absolut undurchsichtig gemacht. Der erste Teil war zumindest noch unterhaltsam. Ab dem 2. dürfte man entweder nachlesen was gemeint ist oder raten.
> Allein die vielen Logikfehler machen den tiefsinnigen, philosophischen Anspruch für mich völlig kaputt.
> Menschen als Batterien? Sind wir denn ein Perpetuum Mobile? Gilt Thermodynamik nicht beim menschlichen Körper? Doch. Wir verbrauchen mehr Energie als wir wieder abgeben, selbst wenn die Maschinen unsere Wärme und elektrische Energie mit 100% Wirkungsgrad abzwacken könnten wäre es maximal ein Nullsummenspiel, Energiegewinnung ist so nicht möglich. Ausserdem würden die Menschen sterben, denn wir brauchen unsere Körpertemperatur ebenso wie Nervensignale eben zum leben.  Vom Energieverbrauch der Matrix ganz abgesehen.
> Die ganze Idee mit dem verdunkelt Himmel ist ebenso Unsinn. Was hinder Maschinen daran die Atmosphäre zu verlassen?
> ...



Ich hatte "Matrix" auch im Philosophie Unterricht in der 12. Klasse (2001er Abi...), da ging es eher um den "was ist Realität" Ansatz als um die Story und Logik-Fehler innerhalb dieser.


----------



## Ion (9. September 2021)

Trailer spare ich mir, ich will mir vom Film nicht alles vorwegnehmen lassen und selbst jede Überraschung erfahren.


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2021)

Schinken schrieb:


> Allein die vielen Logikfehler machen den tiefsinnigen, philosophischen Anspruch für mich völlig kaputt.
> Menschen als Batterien? Sind wir denn ein Perpetuum Mobile? Gilt Thermodynamik nicht beim menschlichen Körper? Doch. Wir verbrauchen mehr Energie als wir wieder abgeben, selbst wenn die Maschinen unsere Wärme und elektrische Energie mit 100% Wirkungsgrad abzwacken könnten wäre es maximal ein Nullsummenspiel, Energiegewinnung ist so nicht möglich. Ausserdem würden die Menschen sterben, denn wir brauchen unsere Körpertemperatur ebenso wie Nervensignale eben zum leben.  Vom Energieverbrauch der Matrix ganz abgesehen.
> Die ganze Idee mit dem verdunkelt Himmel ist ebenso Unsinn. Was hinder Maschinen daran die Atmosphäre zu verlassen?
> Das sind nur die offensichtlichen Denkfehler und wenn ich sowas sehe nehme ich die philosophischen Ansprüche nicht mehr ernst.
> Trotz allem war zumindest der erste Teil noch unterhaltsam.


Vielleicht sind das auch nur "Ausreden" für eine Pseudo-Matrix und es gibt eine Metamatrix.  
Nein, keine Ahnung. Aber du hast schon Recht. Vor allem könnten die Maschinen über der Wolkendecke Solarenergie gewinnen. Damit wären die Menschen quasi nutzlos.

Aber mal abwarten was der Trailer gleich so zeigt.


----------



## floppyexe (9. September 2021)

Ion schrieb:


> Trailer spare ich mir, ich will mir vom Film nicht alles vorwegnehmen lassen


Ist der Trailer so lang ja? Und ich dachte Trailer sind immer nur ca. 3 Minuten lang.


----------



## Painkiller (9. September 2021)

@Schinken
Ui, klasse Argumente! (Ernst gemeint, kein Sarkassmus!) 

Meine Meinung zu Matrix und deinem Post:

Ich stimme dir zu, aber eben auch nicht. Es liegt wie immer im Auge des Betrachters. 
Es ist extrem schwierig einen Film wie Matrix mit dem rein philosophischen erklären oder interpretieren zu können/wollen. Das fängt bereits beim Namen an. Der Film hat sehr viele Inspirationen (siehe oben), daraus wird ja auch kein Hehl gemacht. Die einen sind deutlicher ersichtbar als die anderen. Diese ganzen Inspirationen lassen Matrix wie eine extreme Mischung von vielen vielen Dingen darstehen, welche zwar auf den ersten Blick tiefsinning wirkt, aber bei genauerer Betrachtung nicht eklektizistisch ist. Und genau aus diesem Grund gibt es soviel verschiedene Ansätze wie man diesen Film interpretieren kann. Ich glaube das macht vorallem dem Reiz von Matrix aus. Je nachdem welche Inspirationen du kennst bzw. erkennst: Alles kann, aber nichts muss sein.... 

Eine dieser Inspirationen erklärt in meinen Augen sehr deutlich den Film. Es handelt sich dabei um Alice im Wunderland. Die Hinweise dazu sind im Film noch am deutlichsten zu erkennen, sofern man das Buch gelesen hat oder die Filme kennt. Aus diesem Grund ist für mich Matrix auch kein Film der mit Realismus glänzen muss. Auch sind Logikfehler und Denkfehler welche du so detailiert angesprochen hast, absolut kein Thema. Warum?! Nun, in meinen Augen ist Matrix nichts weiter als ein Traum im Traum (im Traum?). Christopher Nolan´s Inception sowie Zauberer von Oz lassen ebenfalls grüßen. Träume können perfekt sein, müssen es aber nicht. Jeder von uns der schon mal einen Alptraum oder was schräges geträumt hat, wird das bestätigen können. Wie schon erwähnt, alles kann, aber nichts muss.... Die ganzen vorher genannten Filme haben eines gemeinsam. Sie lassen sich kaum mehr entwirren. Und das trifft eben auch auf Matrix zu. Egal aus welchem Blickwinkel man den Film betrachtet: Die Gleichungen gehen niemals ganz auf....

_*"Versuch nicht den Löffel zu verbiegen, das ist nämlich nicht möglich. Versuche dir einfach die Wahrheit vorzustellen. Welche Wahrheit? Den Löffel gibt es nicht. Dann wirst du merken, dass nicht der Löffel sich biegt sondern du selbst."*_

Lässt man all diese Inspirationen und Interpretationen rund um Matrix mal außen vor, was bleibt dann noch übrig?! Nun, das gute alte Gut vs. Böse. Es gibt zwei Seiten. Zwei Welten. Schwarz und Weiß. 1 und 0. Wie die Rote und Blaue Pille und wie der Binärcode auf dem die Matrix aufbaut....

Wobei halt, jetzt rutschen wir ja bereits wieder in die Welt der Inspiration und Interpretation ab. Wie schon erwähnt, die Gleichung geht niemals ganz auf.....


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GeacMaeFAf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach nur geil. Aber ich muß das erstmal sacken lassen... äh nochmal angucken....


----------



## chill_eule (9. September 2021)

Ion schrieb:


> ich will mir vom Film nicht alles vorwegnehmen lassen


Wie siehts damit aus, an die, die den Trailer gesehen haben?

Viel *spoileralert* drin?

Möchte den Trailer auch nicht sehen und mir danach den Film sparen können.


----------



## Painkiller (9. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab schon einen Idee um was es im Film gehen könnte.

Bestes Bild des Trailers. Achtung Spoiler 


Spoiler: Matrix






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## number_eight_burp (9. September 2021)

Sieht vielversprechend aus, bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, ob er was wird.


----------



## raPid-81 (9. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wie siehts damit aus, an die, die den Trailer gesehen haben?
> 
> Viel *spoileralert* drin?
> 
> Möchte den Trailer auch nicht sehen und mir danach den Film sparen können.


Man sieht ein paar bekannte Charaktere, ein paar kleine Spoiler, aber nichts wildes meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Zuriko (9. September 2021)

Ich finde den Trailer irgendwie blass und ohne Stimmung/Charakter. Da könnte auch John Wick 4 stehen am Ende und es würde keinen Unterschied machen. Nur weil man ein paar Sachen aus den alten Filmen wiederholt, haben die mich noch lange nicht an der Angel. Der Song ist irgendwie auch ************************, aber das ist wie alles natürlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## bulli007 (9. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wie siehts damit aus, an die, die den Trailer gesehen haben?
> 
> Viel *spoileralert* drin?
> 
> Möchte den Trailer auch nicht sehen und mir danach den Film sparen können.


Der Trailer verrät nicht all zu viel, nur das es wirklich ein Matrix Film inklusiver wieder erkennbare Schauspieler ist und nicht was neues mit alten Namen. Das Verlagen ihn zu sehen bleibt deutlich


----------



## Nuallan (9. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Geiler Trailer, geiler Song.. Sieht gut aus bis jetzt.


----------



## Baer85 (9. September 2021)

Der Song ist passend. Er heisst White Rabbit (von Jefferson Airplane)  und handelt von Alice im Wunderland. Oder Drogen, jenachdem wen man fragt.^^  
Aufjedenfall ein Trailer den man so nicht unbedingt mit einem Film wie Matrix in Verbindung bringen würde.


----------



## Painkiller (9. September 2021)

Zuriko schrieb:


> Der Song ist irgendwie auch ************************, aber das ist wie alles natürlich Geschmackssache.


Das ist eine Anspielung auf Alice im Wunderland. Das Buch und das weiße Kaninchen widerum sieht man im Trailer und es diente bereits als Inspiration für den ersten Teil von Matrix. 

Das Lied ist von Jefferson Airplane und heißt auch White Rabbit. Es ist einer der bekanntesten Songs des Psychedelic Rock der 60er Jahre, und verwendet Bilder aus Alice im Wunderland, um die surrealen Auswirkungen der Einnahme halluzinogener Drogen zu veranschaulichen. Das widerum passt gut zu den Blauen und Roten Pillen im Trailer.

Songtext & Vermutung:


Spoiler






> One pill makes you larger and
> One pill makes you small and
> The ones that mother gives you
> Don't do anything at all
> Go chasing rabbits


One Pill makes you larger = Blau Pille
One Pill makes you small = Rot Pille

The ones (Blue) that mother gives you
Don't do anything at all = Placebo bzw. hält Neo in der Matrix und unterdrückt seine Erinnerungen

Go chasing rabbits = Follow the White Rabbit (Matrix Teil 1), Im neuen Trailer auch zu sehen.



> And if you go chasing rabbits
> And you know you're going to fall,


And if you go chasing rabbits
And you know you're going to fall = Ausbruch aus der Matrix --> Die Tiefen des Kaninchenbaus 



> Tell 'em a hookah smoking caterpillar
> Has given you the call.


Tell 'em a hookah smoking caterpillar
Has given you the call = Morpheus



> When the men on the chessboard
> Get up and tell you where to go


When the men on the chessboard
Get up and tell you where to go = Agenten



> And you've just had some kind of mushroom
> And your mind is moving low.


And you've just had some kind of mushroom
And your mind is moving low. = Klingt nach einer Depression von Neo



> When logic and proportion
> Have fallen sloppy dead,


When logic and proportion
Have fallen sloppy dead = Neo zweifelt an seinem Verstand



> "Feed your head. Feed your head. Feed your head"


Feed your head = Nimm mehr von den Blauen Pillen, was Neo ja dann nicht mehr macht.

Mir fehlt noch das hier: 


> And the White Knight is talking backwards
> And the Red Queen's "off with her head!"


Da grübel ich noch dran rum. Ideen?


----------



## chill_eule (9. September 2021)

Der Song ist schon mal mega!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WANNqr-vcx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gitarre und Schlagzeug und nicht diese "elektro-Kacke" aus den ersten drei Teilen 
(obwohl dort auch andere, sehr gute(!), Songs dabei waren. Und selbst die elektro-lastigen Songs sind Ohrwürmer )


----------



## Lexx (9. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich nehme übrigens die rote Pille


Ich lieber paar mal im Jahr weisses Pulver,
das beste aus beiden Welten..


----------



## 4thVariety (9. September 2021)

Ich denke das Thema was ist Realität können wir abhaken, warum sollte das der Film noch einmal hochkochen, außer am Rande.

Die wirkliche Frage ist doch eher warum diese ganzen Charaktere überhaupt da sind. Ich gehe davon aus, wir haben alle Teil 3 gesehen, also dürften Neo und Trinity da nicht rumhüpfen.

Ich denke die Frage nach diesem warum ebnet uns den Weg zum Thema des Films und das ist weniger "was ist Realität" sondern mehr "was bedeutet es ein Mensch zu sein". Ansammlung von Erinnerungen? Muss man in einem Hirn nur die Neuronen richtig verbinden und dann kann man jeden kopieren? Ich erinnere an die Diskussion die Neo am Anfang von Teil 3 in der Zugstation hat. Die deutet darauf hin, dass die Maschinen das so sehen. Alles ist erstmal nur ein Wort, Bits und Bytes die man mit Aktionen hinterlegen muss. Auch Smith landet ja in der Realität und das ist der weitere Fingerzeig, dass es im Matrix Universum möglich ist ein Hirn einfach mit einer ganzen Persönlichkeit umzuschreiben und nicht nur Kung-Fu und Helikopterskills nachzuladen.

Dann sind wir bei Young Morpheus und Youg Oracle in dem Trailer. Sind die Mensch? Sind die Maschine? Hat das noch eine Bedeutung? Das ist imo Matrix 4 auf Basis von dem Trailer.


----------



## loco30 (9. September 2021)

number_eight_burp schrieb:


> Na, dann bin ich mal gespannt, kann ja nur besser werden als der dritte Teil.



Es könnte schwierig werden, es noch schlechter zu machen.


----------



## raPid-81 (9. September 2021)

4thVariety schrieb:


> Dann sind wir bei Young Morpheus und Youg Oracle in dem Trailer. Sind die Mensch? Sind die Maschine? Hat das noch eine Bedeutung? Das ist imo Matrix 4 auf Basis von dem Trailer.


Das Orakel war doch schon immer ein Programm?


----------



## robbe (9. September 2021)

Keanu hätte für seine Rolle als Neo echt mal wieder kurze Haare tragen können. Im Trailer seh ich deswegen die ganze Zeit John Wick vor mir.


----------



## Schinken (9. September 2021)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hatte "Matrix" auch im Philosophie Unterricht in der 12. Klasse (2001er Abi...), da ging es eher um den "was ist Realität" Ansatz als um die Story und Logik-Fehler innerhalb dieser.


Bei uns auch. Ich konnte nur nie den Sprung machen aus einer Geschichte, basierend auf einer unsinnigen Prämisse, substanzielles fürs Leben ziehen zu wollen. Weiteres siehe unten . 


Painkiller schrieb:


> @Schinken
> Ui, klasse Argumente! (Ernst gemeint, kein Sarkassmus!)
> 
> Meine Meinung zu Matrix und deinem Post:
> ...


Genau das hat mich immer gestört. Man kann nun wirklich alles hineininterpretieren. Damit würde es für mich beliebig. 


Painkiller schrieb:


> Eine dieser Inspirationen erklärt in meinen Augen sehr deutlich den Film. Es handelt sich dabei um Alice im Wunderland. Die Hinweise dazu sind im Film noch am deutlichsten zu erkennen, sofern man das Buch gelesen hat oder die Filme kennt. Aus diesem Grund ist für mich Matrix auch kein Film der mit Realismus glänzen muss. Auch sind Logikfehler und Denkfehler welche du so detailiert angesprochen hast, absolut kein Thema. Warum?! Nun, in meinen Augen ist Matrix nichts weiter als ein Traum im Traum (im Traum?). Christopher Nolan´s Inception sowie Zauberer von Oz lassen ebenfalls grüßen. Träume können perfekt sein, müssen es aber nicht. Jeder von uns der schon mal einen Alptraum oder was schräges geträumt hat, wird das bestätigen können. Wie schon erwähnt, alles kann, aber nichts muss....


Spannende Interpretation! (ich glaube die erste interessante die ich überhaupt mal gehört habe). 
Damit im Hinterkopf hab ich gleich Lust mir den 1. Teil nochmal anzusehen . 
Du hast natürlich Recht. Und ich liebe unlogische Welten ja auch woanders. Terry Prattchet und Douglas Adams lassen grüßen. 
Mir hat wohl die auffallendbunlogische Prämisse des Films die Sicht versperrt. Ausserdem geb ich zu, dass mir zum Filmstart all die Pseudophilosophen, die meinten plötzlich tiefsinnig zu sein weil sie erkannten, dass die Matrix nur eine Metapher für unsere eigene Realität war. Das hat mir den Film (wie mir gerade erst wirklich klar wird) nachhaltig versaut.


Painkiller schrieb:


> (...)
> Lässt man all diese Inspirationen und Interpretationen rund um Matrix mal außen vor, was bleibt dann noch übrig?! Nun, das gute alte Gut vs. Böse. Es gibt zwei Seiten. Zwei Welten. Schwarz und Weiß. 1 und 0. Wie die Rote und Blaue Pille und wie der Binärcode auf dem die Matrix aufbaut....


Stimmt. Das ist aber leider so offensichtlich, dass ich es persönlich noch spannend finde.  


Painkiller schrieb:


> Wobei halt, jetzt rutschen wir ja bereits wieder in die Welt der Inspiration und Interpretation ab. Wie schon erwähnt, die Gleichung geht niemals ganz auf.....


Ja, aber dafür eine neue, spannende für die ich ehrlich dankbar bin. Ich kann Matrix wieder eine Chance geben .


----------



## Mylo (9. September 2021)

Das sieht mal überhaupt nicht nach The Matrix aus. 

Irgendwie wirkt es total billig. 
Als ich die Teaser gestern gesehen habe, dachte ich es sei ein Fake da es so billig aussah. 

Also einfach mal null Matrix feeling. Zwar war das lack und Leder nicht mein Geschmack, hat aber dem ganzen eine ganz spezielle note gegeben. 

Das sieht jetzt einfach nach alt gewordenen Schauspielern aus die in Geldnot sind und mal was schnell produziert haben...


----------



## MarcHammel (9. September 2021)

Ich hab den Trailer gesehen und ja, ich bin doch interessiert. Allerdings glaube ich kaum, dass er über das Prädikat "guter Actionfilm" hinaus gehen wird. 

Breathtaking war der Trailer allerdings nicht.


----------



## doedelmeister (9. September 2021)

Warten wir mal ab. Werd auf jeden Fall reingehen.


----------



## TomatenKenny (9. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Der Song ist schon mal mega!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


geiler Song =( Gänsehaut xD ) und da weiß man schon, dass der Film, voll der MindFuck wird


----------



## Atma (9. September 2021)

Bei dem Trailer kommt null Matrix feeling auf, überhaupt kein Vergleich zu den Filmen von damals. Bitte geh dich einbuddeln, Hollywood. Es ist nur noch ein Trauerspiel.


----------



## 4thVariety (9. September 2021)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Das Orakel war doch schon immer ein Programm?


100% Behauptung:
Im 4. Teil ist Prophet ein Programm das die Rebellen benutzen und kein Mensch, wohingegen das Orakel nicht mehr ein Programm ist, sondern wirklich einen eingeloggten Körper besitzt. Funktion beider Charaktere bleibt jedoch gleich. Aus dieser Vertauschung der Zustände generiert der Film seine Frage, ob die Herkunft einer Person eine Rolle spielt, oder nur die Funktion der Person in einem System.


----------



## Lexx (9. September 2021)

4thVariety schrieb:


> Im 4. Teil ist Prophet ein Programm das die Rebellen benutzen und kein Mensch, wohingegen das Orakel nicht mehr ein Programm ist, sondern wirklich einen eingeloggten Körper besitzt. Funktion beider Charaktere bleibt jedoch gleich. Aus dieser Vertauschung der Zustände generiert der Film seine Frage, ob die Herkunft einer Person eine Rolle spielt, oder nur die Funktion der Person in einem System.


Wow, die drehen sichs auch, wie sies grad brauchen.

Erinnert mich an aktuelle Diskussion in der Gesellschaft
um.. "Identitäten", Geschlechter, Haltungen und Werte."

Oder wirds eher etwas wie Matrix trifft Cyberpunk 2077?


----------



## raPid-81 (9. September 2021)

Lexx schrieb:


> Wow, die drehen sichs auch, wie sies grad brauchen.
> 
> Erinnert mich an aktuelle Diskussion in der Gesellschaft
> um.. "Identitäten", Geschlechter, Haltungen und Werte."


Man muss sich nur die Geschichte der Wachowski Brüder (jetzt Schwestern) anschauen, da passt die Thematik doch ganz gut?

@4thVariety hat in seinem Kommentar aber auch wild spekuliert. Also abwarten.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. September 2021)

TomatenKenny schrieb:


> geiler Song =( Gänsehaut xD ) und da weiß man schon, dass der Film, voll der MindFuck wird


... und nicht vergessen, den recorder in die wanne zu schmeißen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LyysBJs-6ss:129

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (9. September 2021)

Habe mir den Trailer angeschaut und naja, ist zu anders von den vorherigen Teilen. Finde ich eher eine Mischung aus John Wick mit Matrix Elementen.


----------



## wurstkuchen (9. September 2021)

Wie peinlich ist das bitte? Das ist ja 100% Matrix 1 kopiert. Wenn einem nichts mehr einfällt... ich dachte das soll ein sequel sein und kein remake, unglaublich. Dazu fehlen Fischburger und Smith. Nein Danke.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. September 2021)

Okay, jetzt bin ich doch _angerummelt_. Sagt man das so (hyped)? Jedenfalls musste ich gerade an die epische Szene aus The Matrix denken, wo Neo das erste mal so richtig abgeht und dem Agenten Schmidt eine Abreibung verpasst. Ich freu mich drauf! 

MfG
Raff


----------



## BxBender (9. September 2021)

NEWS DES JAHRES: 
Video glatt mehrmal geschaut.
Mir kann das keiner kaputtreden, ich mochte auch die Terminatorfilme alle, egal ob da vielleicht Logikfehler drinen sind.
Das ist Kult, basta.
Dazu die tolle Batman Reihe, damit habe ich genug, die schaue ich zig mal an.
Ok Star Wars natürlich, das Podracing und den "Dödelheini" kann man vorspulen.
Andere "Blockbuster" schaffe ich mit Mühe ein mal.


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Das ist eine Anspielung auf Alice im Wunderland. Das Buch und das weiße Kaninchen widerum sieht man im Trailer und es diente bereits als Inspiration für den ersten Teil von Matrix.


Genau! Bei 1.14min im Trailer sieht man das Tattoo auf dem Arm der Hut/Schlüsselmacherin (oder was auch immer).



robbe schrieb:


> Keanu hätte für seine Rolle als Neo echt mal wieder kurze Haare tragen können. Im Trailer seh ich deswegen die ganze Zeit John Wick vor mir.


Vielleicht weil er ungefähr zeitgleich auch John Wick 4 gedreht hat?


Mylo schrieb:


> Das sieht mal überhaupt nicht nach The Matrix aus.
> 
> Irgendwie wirkt es total billig.
> Als ich die Teaser gestern gesehen habe, dachte ich es sei ein Fake da es so billig aussah.
> ...


Geld dürften die genug haben. Die versuchen nur vom Stil anders zu wirken. Früher die Filme wirkten irgendwie "steriler" habe ich den Eindruck. Mir gefällt der neue Style. 

*Edit:* Hier der deutsche Trailer





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I7p4Yx0VT7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## unspektakulaer (9. September 2021)

wurstkuchen schrieb:


> Wie peinlich ist das bitte? Das ist ja 100% Matrix 1 kopiert. Wenn einem nichts mehr einfällt... ich dachte das soll ein sequel sein und kein remake, unglaublich. Dazu fehlen Fischburger und Smith. Nein Danke.


Wenn der Wurstkuchen sagt das ist kacke muss es ja gut sein. 

Ich freu mich


----------



## sethdiabolos (10. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die versuchen nur vom Stil anders zu wirken. Früher die Filme wirkten irgendwie "steriler" habe ich den Eindruck. Mir gefällt der neue Style.



RTX off vs. RTX on ….

Der Look von damals wurde danach auch oft kopiert und in Filme eingebaut. Damit lockt man heutzutage niemanden mehr hinter den Ofen vor. Ich bin auf den Film gespannt und die Wachowskis haben schon immer interessante Filme und Serien auf die Beine gestellt. Ich bin mir sicher, dass dort ein guter Film bei rum kommt, der nicht zu Tode gecuttet wurde und auch für Diskussionen sorgen wird. Am 23.12. wird der Film in 3D mit IMAX und 4DBox konsumiert und ist für mich der Abschluss des Jahres 2021.


----------



## robbe (10. September 2021)

Hab mir den Trailer einmal angeschaut und dabei wirds bleiben.
Sieht halt wie ein typischer Actionfilm der letzten 10 Jahre aus und lässt nicht wirklich Matrix Feeling aufkommen. Ich hoffe das ändert sich dann im fertigen Film.



RyzA schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil er ungefähr zeitgleich auch John Wick 4 gedreht hat?



Als ob es für sowas keine Lösungen gibt. Neo mit langen Haaren passt einfach nicht, da hätte man sich ruhig was einfallen lassen können.


----------



## Zuriko (10. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Das ist eine Anspielung auf Alice im Wunderland. Das Buch und das weiße Kaninchen widerum sieht man im Trailer und es diente bereits als Inspiration für den ersten Teil von Matrix.
> 
> Das Lied ist von Jefferson Airplane und heißt auch White Rabbit. Es ist einer der bekanntesten Songs des Psychedelic Rock der 60er Jahre, und verwendet Bilder aus Alice im Wunderland, um die surrealen Auswirkungen der Einnahme halluzinogener Drogen zu veranschaulichen. Das widerum passt gut zu den Blauen und Roten Pillen im Trailer.



Das mag sein. Der Song gefällt mir dennoch nicht für das Szenario......


----------



## Mega-Zord (10. September 2021)

Es gibt mehr als nur einen Teil von Matrix? Ich kenne nur den legendären Film von 1999.


----------



## robbe (10. September 2021)

Mega-Zord schrieb:


> Es gibt mehr als nur einen Teil von Matrix? Ich kenne nur den legendären Film von 1999.


Als ob


----------



## Mega-Zord (10. September 2021)

robbe schrieb:


> Als ob


Dissoziative Amnesie! Versuch ja nicht in meinen Erinnerungen zu bohren. Es gibt Gründe, warum ich nur einen Teil kenne.


----------



## Painkiller (10. September 2021)

4thVariety schrieb:


> Die wirkliche Frage ist doch eher warum diese ganzen Charaktere überhaupt da sind. Ich gehe davon aus, wir haben alle Teil 3 gesehen, also dürften Neo und Trinity da nicht rumhüpfen.


Nachdem Neo Agent Smith vernichtet hatte, war die Matrix am Ende von Teil 3 gerettet und alle "Bewohner" nach einem Neustart des Systems wiederhergestellt. Die menschliche Energieversorgung der Maschinen in der "realen Welt" blieb intakt, und sie brachen ihren Angriff auf Zion gemäß dem Waffenstillstand von Deus Ex Machina mit Neo ab. Neos Körper wurde von den Maschinen in die Maschinenstadt gebracht, so dass sein Schicksal unbekannt ist. Trotz der Unklarheit über Neos Schicksal erklärt das Orakel der kleinen Sati, dass sie davon ausgeht, dass sie Neo wiedersehen werden. Soviel zu Neo in Teil 3.

Jetzt zu Trinity & Neo aus einer anderen Perspektive:

Da dies aber alles hochspekulativ ist, aber ggf. zum Teil was dran sein könnte, folgen weitere Infos ab jetzt im Spoiler. Lesen auf eigene Gefahr:



Spoiler



Obwohl Trinity in Teil 3 "gestorben" ist, kehrte sie in dem MMORPG, The Matrix Online wieder zurück. Soweit ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, ist The Matrix Online Canon. Ich fand das Spiel und den Ansatz dahinter interessant.

In den letzten Zügen des Spiels spielt Trinity eine sehr wichtige Rolle. Es stellt sich heraus, dass sowohl sie als auch Neo der Höhepunkt jahrzehntelanger Forschung der Maschinen sind, um menschliche DNA perfekt in Maschinencode zu übersetzen, so dass sie sich direkt mit Tech verbinden können, ohne simulierte Schnittstellen zu benötigen. Das ist ein interessanter Ansatz, da im Film klar erklärt wird, das Neo der sechste Auserwählte ist. Geht man jetzt davon aus, das Morpheus Aussage in seiner Rede an Zion stimmt, dann würde das bedeuten das die Matrix alle 100 Jahre einen Reboot durchläuft. Das erinnert mich irgendwie Battlestar Galactica: „All dies ist schon einmal passiert. All dies wird wieder geschehen.“ Demnach gibt es Auserwählte seit 600 Jahren.

Neos endgültiges Schicksal wurde im Spiel von Morpheus offen in Frage gestellt. Er wies darauf hin, dass Neos sterblichen Überreste nie von Zero-One, also der Maschinenstadt, nach Zion zurückgebracht wurden. Gleichzeitig aber haben die Maschinen erklärt, dass sie seinen Körper nicht recycelt haben. Das widerum lässt darauf schließen, das der Neo den wir in Teil 4 sehen, der echte Neo und nicht irgendein Programm ist. Wie es scheint wird er von den Maschinen in der Matrix und in Zero One aus unbekannten Gründen gefangen gehalten. Das Orakel hatte in Teil 3 ja den Architekten gefragt, ob die Maschinen den Frieden einhalten werden. Nun, wie es scheint tun sie das nicht. Zumindest auf den ersten Blick.

Das Programm um DNA in Maschinencode zu übersetzen, wurde im Spiel "BSP" genannt. Erschaffen hat es das Orakel. Das Programm selbst war widerum von der Oligarchie sehr begehrt, um ihren digitalen Geist auf physische Körper (also Bluepills) zu übertragen, anstatt auf Roboter/Androiden. Das dies grundsätzlich funktionieren kann, haben wir im Film gesehen, als Agent Smith in den Körper von Bane wandert.

Die Oligarchen widerum waren eine geheimnisvolle Organisation, die von den Maschinen als frei geborene Menschen eingruppiert wurde, obwohl die Maschinen ihre wahren Absichten anfangs nicht kannten. Wie es scheint, geht ihre Existenz auf die Zeit vor dem ersten Maschinenkrieg zurück.

Später stellt sich heraus, dass sie tatsächlich Menschen sind, die vor dem ersten Maschinenkrieg einen Vertrag mit den Maschinen geschlossen hatten sie nicht anzugreifen. Anders als die Bewohner von Zion hielt sich die Oligarchie in einem Gebiet auf der Erdoberfläche auf, das als Flugverbotszone deklariert ist und in das keine Maschinen eindringen durften. Zion wusste sehr lange Zeit nicht, das Menschen auf der Oberfläche überhaupt noch existieren.

Allerdings haben diese Menschen in der "realen Welt" keine Körper mehr. Die meisten von ihnen haben Roboterkörper. Jeder Körper altert und stirbt. Hier noch mehr ins Detail zu gehen würde den Rahmen sprengen. Nur noch soviel dazu: Sie  sind sehr alt und können auf fast jeden Teil der Matrix zugreifen. Zudem sind sie in der Lage den Code der Matrix zu überschreiben. Damit stehen sie in einigen Bereichen auf einem Level mit Neo. Die Oligarchen wollen die absolute Kontrolle über die Matrix. Vor ihnen haben die Maschinen "Angst".

Ohne eine physische Form (die Maschinen haben im Spiel Trinitys Programm aus ihrem sterbenden Körper gerettet) nimmt Trinity die Gestalt einer schwebenden Figur aus goldenem Code in der Matrix an. Das widerum erinnert an Animatrix. Speziell "The Second Renaissance" *Klick* Dort sieht man nämlich auch so ein goldenes Programm. Das ist ähnlich, aber natürlich nicht so mächtig wie Trinity, da es hier nur als Zion´s Archivprogramm dient:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am ehesten lässt es sich mit Agent Smith oder Neo vergleichen: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trinity ist extrem verzweifelt zu was sie geworden ist. Allerdings findet sie schließlich später Trost in der Tatsache, dass ihre Existenz der Schlüssel zum endgültigen und finalen Neustart der Matrix ist. Dieser Neustart würde die Oligarchen ein für alle mal besiegen. Damit wäre ein umfassender Frieden möglich.

Siehe Matrix 4 Tailer - Timestamp *Klick* *Klick* und *Klick*

Wie im letzten *Klick* schön zu sehen, hat Trinity den Matrix-Code auf ihrem Gesicht. Das würde dafür sprechen, das ihr Programm wirklich gerettet wurde und in einen Klon/Androiden übertragen wurde. Oder aber sie ist ein reines Programm ohne Körper/Klon.

Trinity findet schließlich im Spiel ihr "Ende" in der Quelle der Matrix. Sie verschmilzt mit einem Menschen im Kern des Maschinencodes und kombiniert so die drei Hauptgruppen Mensch, Maschine und Programm miteinander. Dieses Ereignis leitet die finale Reboot-Sequenz der Matrix ein, welche die Kontrolle der Oligarchen aufhebt und den Maschinen erlaubt, endlich ohne Angst zu existieren.

Es ist wahrscheinlich, dass dieser Abschluss einen neuen Waffenstillstand zwischen Zion und den Maschinen einleitet und die Grundlage für die neue Matrix bildet, die auf dem Konzept der menschlichen Kontrolle basiert.

So, das war jetzt mal ein kleiner Teil des Spiels. Der Kaninchenbau geht noch sehr viel tiefer. 
Es ist aber auch gut Möglich das der Film einen ganz anderen Weg geht. Wir werden es sehen...





RyzA schrieb:


> Geld dürften die genug haben. Die versuchen nur vom Stil anders zu wirken. Früher die Filme wirkten irgendwie "steriler" habe ich den Eindruck. Mir gefällt der neue Style.


Das hat nichts mit dem Stil zu tun, sondern ist Absicht.  Am Ende von Teil 3 wurde wie oben bereits erwähnt die Matrix neugestartet. Und wie sah die Matrix nach dem Neustart aus? So: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Keine bedrohlich wirkenden Farben. Kein Grünstich!  Mit Ausnahme des Rasens.


----------



## HyperBeast (10. September 2021)

Hab erst letztens auf Amazon die Matrix Reihe geschaut, mal wieder 

Wenn das kein "modernes" Matrix Flair ist dann weiß ich auch nicht.

Gut das wir im Forum so viel Expertenwissen nutzen können, die aus 3 Minuten Filmfetzen bereits den kompletten Film visualisiert und interpretiert haben auf der Grundlage eines Trailers.

Hätte ich einen Hut würde ich ihn vor so hochgebildeten Menschen ziehen.

In voller Ehrfurcht

HyperBeast


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit dem Stil zu tun, sondern ist Absicht.


Das es Absicht ist mir klar.  Trotzdem ist es ein bestimmte Stil/Style welcher die Optik betrifft.


----------



## Painkiller (10. September 2021)

HyperBeast schrieb:


> Gut das wir im Forum so viel Expertenwissen nutzen können, die aus 3 Minuten Filmfetzen bereits den kompletten Film visualisiert und interpretiert haben auf der Grundlage eines Trailers.


Ein bisschen Spekulatius hat noch nie geschadet.  Außerdem macht es unheimlich Spaß zu Rätseln und Mutmaßen. Egal ob bei Filmen oder Spielen. Bei Spielen ist leider gerade Ebbe. Und dauernd über Politik quatschen wird auf die Dauer auch fad. :/ Daher freu ich mich über solches Futter.


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2021)

@Painkiller : Ich habe mir mal deine Interpretation komplett durchgelesen und finde sie sehr interessant/schlüssig. Von den "Oligarchen" hatte ich bisher noch nie gehört.


----------



## Amigo (10. September 2021)

Wenn sich Blue Pill NPCs als Red Pill Konsumenten sehen... oh wow, kannst dir nicht ausdenken. 

Bin gespannt auf den Film, in Babelsberg ging ja bissl was... :p


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2021)

Amigo schrieb:


> Wenn sich Blue Pill NPCs als Red Pill Konsumenten sehen... oh wow, kannst dir nicht ausdenken.


Ich glaube du willst mich heute ärgern. Kann das sein?


----------



## HyperBeast (10. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Spekulatius hat noch nie geschadet.  Außerdem macht es unheimlich Spaß zu Rätseln und Mutmaßen. Egal ob bei Filmen oder Spielen. Bei Spielen ist leider gerade Ebbe. Und dauernd über Politik quatschen wird auf die Dauer auch fad. :/ Daher freu ich mich über solches Futter.



Der Spoiler von dir war mega, hatte damals auch die Enter the Matrix Spiele gespielt, allerdings die Filme erst viel später verstanden, danke dafür. 

Das war eher für die Miesepeter Vertreter gemeint, wäre nicht das erste Mal, das man anhang des Trailers den Film völlig anders eingeschätzt hat.


----------



## Amigo (10. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube du willst mich heute ärgern. Kann das sein?


Jeder hat einen Morpheus in sich, den jeder für sich selbst finden muss.


----------



## Inras (10. September 2021)

robbe schrieb:


> Keanu hätte für seine Rolle als Neo echt mal wieder kurze Haare tragen können. Im Trailer seh ich deswegen die ganze Zeit John Wick vor mir.


Vielleicht ist John Wick ja in wirklichkeit Neo? ^^


----------



## BxBender (10. September 2021)

Verdammt, schon wieder das Video reingesuchtet... lol


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2021)

Inras schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist John Wick ja in wirklichkeit Neo? ^^


Genau. Ist ein Crossover!


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. September 2021)

Wenn ein Trailer es schafft bei mir leichte Gänsehaut zu erzeugen, dann macht er alles richtig! Morpheus pack die Pillen schon mal aus, ich kommee!!!

@Painkiller kennst du die okkulte Deutungsweise der Matrix-Trilogie? Hatte damals mal ein yt-Video darüber mal gesehen, da wurde auch interessanterweise öfters zu Alice im Wunderland querverweist, welcher wohl auch okkulte Symbolik in sich trägt und durch Matrix vertieft wird. Kann das Video leider nicht auf Anhieb finden, war jedoch sehr interessant.


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2021)

Ist die asiatisch aussehende Frau, mit den blauen Haaren und dem "White Rabbit" Tattoo, eigentlich die weibliche Version vom Schlüsselmacher? Sie zeigt Neo im Trailer den Weg ähnlich wie der Schlüsselmacher in Teil 2.


----------



## Painkiller (13. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> @Painkiller : Ich habe mir mal deine Interpretation komplett durchgelesen und finde sie sehr interessant/schlüssig. Von den "Oligarchen" hatte ich bisher noch nie gehört.


Vielen Dank! 
Die Oligarchen kommen bzw. kamen nur in The Matrix Online vor. Das Spiel bietet ziemlich viel Futter unter der Oberfläche.



HyperBeast schrieb:


> Der Spoiler von dir war mega, hatte damals auch die Enter the Matrix Spiele gespielt, allerdings die Filme erst viel später verstanden, danke dafür.
> 
> Das war eher für die Miesepeter Vertreter gemeint, wäre nicht das erste Mal, das man anhang des Trailers den Film völlig anders eingeschätzt hat.


Vielen Dank! Vieles wusste ich noch vom spielen, aber einiges musste ich mir auch erst wieder ins Gedächtnis rufen. Ist ja schon ein paar Jahre her, seit es neues Futter zu Matrix gab. Mein Nachbar und ich haben damals Matrix Online und Enter the Matrix gespielt. Bei letzteren war es klasse das die Osiris und ihre Geschichte mit behandelt wurden. Das Spiel selbst war leider nicht wirklich der Hit. Einen Monat später erschien dann Animatrix und hat den letzten Flug der Osiris selbst gezeigt.



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> @Painkiller kennst du die okkulte Deutungsweise der Matrix-Trilogie? Hatte damals mal ein yt-Video darüber mal gesehen, da wurde auch interessanterweise öfters zu Alice im Wunderland querverweist, welcher wohl auch okkulte Symbolik in sich trägt und durch Matrix vertieft wird. Kann das Video leider nicht auf Anhieb finden, war jedoch sehr interessant.


Nein, leider nicht. Klingt etwas schräg um ehrlich zu sein. Selbst für Matrix-Verhältnisse.  
Ich kann mich noch an ein Video erinnern, welches die religiöse Seite von Matrix abhandelt. 


RyzA schrieb:


> Ist die asiatisch aussehende Frau, mit den blauen Haaren und dem "White Rabbit" Tattoo, eigentlich die weibliche Version vom Schlüsselmacher? Sie zeigt Neo im Trailer den Weg ähnlich wie der Schlüsselmacher in Teil 2.


Ich glaube nicht das sie der Schlüsselmacher ist. Aber sie hat defintiv die Schlüssel von ihm. Sie erinnert mich eher an Seraph. Sieht man später im Trailer ja auch sehr schön. Ihre Kampfkünste würden auch dafür sprechen.
Btw. die Frau mit dem Buch von Alice in Wunderland ist Sati denke ich. Ob Sati auch das neue Orakel ist?!

Die beste Traileranalyse die ich bis jetzt gesehen hab:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dVVr5jYRpw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das sie der Schlüsselmacher ist. Aber sie hat defintiv die Schlüssel von ihm. Sie erinnert mich eher an Seraph. Sieht man später im Trailer ja auch sehr schön. Ihre Kampfkünste würden auch dafür sprechen.


Ich meinte auch Seraph. Hatte ich verwechselt.


Painkiller schrieb:


> Btw. die Frau mit dem Buch von Alice in Wunderland ist Sati denke ich. Ob Sati auch das neue Orakel ist?!


Gut möglich.


----------

